# Post your left hand writing and right hand writing



## SysterMatic (Jun 8, 2014)

View attachment 281602

GASH THIS SUCK well... Some of yours are really cool


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

Marisa said:


> View attachment 278250


ENTP and leftie!


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Morfinyon said:


> View attachment 264058


Please tattoo me.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

mikan said:


> Please tattoo me.


lmao I'm not sure if you really want that =D


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Morfinyon said:


> lmao I'm not sure if you really want that =D


Hell, I'd even hire you to design me a logo for my future business store with your sweet handwriting.
Write on my face, too. Tattoo me.


----------



## Fer (Jan 30, 2015)

My left hand writing is just terrible.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

